# Elly Hong (Vietnam)



## vutangvn (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## ocular (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you the model or the photographer ?


----------



## Sherman Banks (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably neither, and beware of clicking the photos as the site they're hosted on is not safe for work.


----------

